# *Black Bear Stables Kidding Thread*



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

It all started out innocently enough with ONLY two goats seven years ago,but now I have 10 does due to kid this spring!! :greengrin: Three of them are Alpines bred for American Alpine kids. The others are mini dairy mixes and Fainting does to my Fainting goat bucks. The seven have been pasture bred for kids from mid March to April with no specific scheduled kidding time. The first Alpine is due in 32 days! It seems so far away! I will post photos soon of the goats with their wide-ish bellies! :razz:

feel free to browse through my website or facebook page! 
http://www.facebook.com/blackbearstables/
http://blackbearstable.weebly.com/


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Exciting! I looked at your website - Gypsy Rose is especially striking!

Did you use a marking harness on the buck for the field bred does? It is my favorite tool ever! So worth the $30! I just mosey on out each day and mark down the date each doe is stamped. It has proven very accurate for my herd.


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

No, I don't have a marking harness for my bucks. I might look into as it will be useful for calculating the 150 days until they kid. Sometimes I am unprepared when they kid because they don't have a set time. Usually they bag up a few days ahead of time as well so I can put them in a kidding pen/ keep a watch them!


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

Symphonie is the doe that I am expecting to kid first (bred for March 13th kids) . She is starting to get a bigger belly! I believe that this will be her third freshening, but my first set of babies from her. Crossing fingers for a doeling! :razz: (Please excuse the sideways pictures, I don't know why it is doing that.)


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

What a clean doe! Very pretty


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

Good luck! Symphonie is a very pretty girl! I love her facial markings.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Good luck!
Can't wait to see all your kids
Symphonie is gorgeous!


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

...And here is Gypsy, right now she is a fat blob! lol (sorry for the poor pic) She is due around the same time Symphonie is(March 15th ish- I am too lazy to get up and look right now! :lol: ) Apparently she had triplet does last year. Just my luck if she will kid twin or triplet bucklings.....:shock:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Gypsy had triplet does?? Wow!
Is she bred to Willie or Google?


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

margaret said:


> Gypsy had triplet does?? Wow!
> Is she bred to Willie or Google?


She is bred to Google. I am hoping to see some adorable babies from her!!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Cool!
I own him now, he's a very nice buck
I've always loved Gypsy's coloring!


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

Here is Plumeria. She has 40 days left and is finally starting to get a bigger belly (and starting to slowly fill in her udder)! I am slightly envious as she _is_ my sister's goat. lol! :-D The "spoiled" goats are staying inside today, because the wind in not in their favor!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Pretty girl!


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

She's a pretty girl


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

good luck - waiting is the worst -once they start to kid we will be sooo busy


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

All 3 of your Alpines have such pretty markings!
I can't wait to see what their babies look like


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

It is snowing outside right now:-x, but on the bright side, 26 days until kidding season! The pic attached is Symphie at a 4-h show last year.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

We've got sleet and freezing rain here...yuck!


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

We have 5 inches of snow right now, at least it is supposed to be 60 degrees next weekend!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

5 inches, wow, we just got a bit of ice. 
It's supposed to get into the 60's here too soon. Yay!


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

Whoops! I knew why I actually write down breeding/due dates on papers then cast them aside (or lose them) for 4 months. I found my kidding book (I don't even remember writing this stuff down but it _is_ my handwriting :laughand realized that I bred Sprinkles in Sept, but didn't take and again in the beginning of Oct. I thought all the babies would come towards the end on march, but her due date is March 5th. Also, I found out that Latte and Puddy will kid around March 1st. As you can tell, I need a course on record keeping! :razz:


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

Here are pictures of Sprinkles, she hasn't started to fill her bag yet.


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

I know, not the most flattering pictures of her..


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

No kids yet, Latte should kid in about 1 week. But the whole barn yard is a complete muddy mess, the pond is over-flowing and the pasture is a lake :GAAH:. I hope it will dry up when the kids come! Plumeria's udder is also starting to fill out nicely. *edit-I don't know why the photos are appearing sideways.


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

Kidding season has not started like I expected......Latte kidded the farm's first triplets(2 doelings 1 buckling), but one was dead when we found it. I think it died of mucous blocking the lungs.:tear: I should have stayed with her as she was starting to have some stringy mucous and blood earlier today before I left. The other two are healthy looking and well-I will get pictures of them tomorrow. But the dead one (doeling) had blue eyes and chamoisee alpine coloring. I should have put her in a pen so my dad could have kept an eye on her, but I guess I learned it the hard way.  

On the bright side I picked up a Lamancha doeling today. I should have put it off because Latte was in labor with goo and a little bit of blood, but still grazing, so I thought she wouldn't kid for a while. :wallbang: However I still left to pick up a Lamancha doeling(I never thought I would own a Lamancha!), but my sister wanted one too......... soo to make a long story short we have two beautiful Lamancha doelings!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

The other Latte triplet is no longer here...I think a hawk got her :-| I hope the rest of kidding season doesn't go like this. All that is left is the buck, his name is Midnight (my sister named him) The two Lamanchas, Rowdee (belted chaimosee) and Flancy, are doing great.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Oh no!
So sorry about Latte's kids That's sad
The munchies are cute!
Hope the rest of kidding season goes better!


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

Thanks! Symphonie is due on Sunday- Her belly is small so I am guessing small twins or a single. Oreo's ligaments are bretty soft and loose-so I think she will be the next goat to kid. I do hope that everything kidding wise will run a little bit smoother from now. Margaret- Did I mention that Plumeria is a Google baby? I absolutely love her and can't wait to see her babies!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

The belted girl is so cute!! 

Sorry to hear about your triplets


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

You mentioned that earlier, I'd be interested to see how her udder looks when she freshens!
So when is Gypsy due?


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

Margaret-Haha I forget things sometimes, I didn't mean to repeat! Gypsy is due on the 18th (9 days!!)

Thanks CPK!


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

Sprinkles just kidded! She was pretty sneaky about it, her ligs weren't that soft and her udder completely filled 1hr before kidding! One buckling(with frosted ears) and one doeling( the more solid colored one,no names yet)! They were placed in a clean pen after being clipped and dipped. 8 does left! Oreo has secluded herself from the rest of the herd, more babies possibly tonight!


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

Oreo just kidded, a single large black doeling. I will get pictures soon!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Yay!
Congrats on the new kids!
Sparkles babies are adorable


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

Another large single! :danceplease excuse the background!)


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

Another kid today! Pudding had a single doeling, she is about 2lbs.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

lovely babies - sorry about your loss with the triplets


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

:lovey: Delilah is doing well, she is growing like a weed!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

OMGoodness, she is adorable


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

Thanks! Symphonie started bagging up A LOT just this evening, I am expecting my first Alpine babies either today or tomorrow...


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

Arg..no babies yet, she is holding out!!! She is at day 152, maybe she will kid sometime this week lol! Her bag has filled out a lot and her ligaments are softer.....


----------



## Goatlover14 (Jan 8, 2015)

Congrats on the beautiful kids! And good luck with the remaining mamas.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Go Symphonie!


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

Symphonie kidded tonight!! arty: I first thought that it would just be a single baby because her belly always looked small and everything, but she had twins :kidblue::kidred:!!.




















I think the buckling is around 14 lbs and the doeling is around 9-10lbs both are pretty large (I guess this is what happens when I fed her 3-4 pounds of grain a day when she was dry:hammer!! I will get their day old weight tomorrow. No names yet.

If Symphonie had large-ish twins I wonder what Gypsy will have......


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

More Symphonie baby pictures!! The boy will be for sale.....  My saanen kidded twin bucklings this morning..... three does left. The last picture is of a week old mini fainting goat next to the 1/2 day old alpine buckling!!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Alpine babies!! Yay! 
They are so adorable
So you're keeping the doe?


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

I am going to grow her out a few months, and then decide if I want to keep her or sell her. I think Gypsy might kid tonight....


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

One question, what is the doeling's color pattern? Does anyone know? Is it pied?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are adorable!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Tow-toned Chamoisee?

How's Gypsy today?


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

Thanks! The front color is very light, it is hard to tell but I think she has a belt as well, so I am going to go with a belted two toned Chamoisee. No Gypsy babies yet(day 150), her ligaments are soft and her sides have hollowed out....I hope she won't kid while I am at work...apparently she has had trouble with two kids coming out at the same time twice before, I hope that the kids will be in the right positions.


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

The Symphonie doeling has a name! Black Bear Chablis, the buckling most likely isn't going to be registered, but he still needs a name any suggestions?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

The doe is a Broken Two-Tone Chamoisee. Congrats on the kids, they're beautiful!!


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

Thanks LBNP! Here is another picture of Chablis.






Gypsy's udder has really filled out, possibly babies soon? She really has me guessing when she is going to kid.


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

Gypsy kidded today. I will post pics tomorrow!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

YAY!! What'd she have?
Chablis is gorgeous by the way


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

I love to leave you all sitting on the edge of your seat! :coffee2: ;-) just kidding!! I had work and lots of 4-H meetings to attend this weekend. I told Gypsy that I would be angry at her if she kids while I was at work; she kidded an hour before I had to head in, well I guess that was nice of her! :slapfloor:

She had 2 DOE KIDS!! (this is what happens when someone reserved a buckling from her ) The candid pictures don't do them justice though! lol On a side note, Milkshake had a single doe kid, so that leaves Plumeria to wrap up the kidding season.....


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

Gypsy's udder at not even 2 days fresh and 45 minutes after removing the kids!!


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

One more goat left to kid, and then I will stop annoying you all with my posts!  

I am currently hand bottle feeding 10 kids (no lambar!) It is pretty time consuming, but once next year comes around I will forget how hard it was and do the same thing all over again! (or maybe invest in a lambar feeder so I don't have kids swarming around and jumping on me when it is not their turn to eat!)

The pictures are of the babies in their temporary pen.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Yay!!
Twin does is awesome!!:leap:
Gypsy's udder looks great

I did lambar this year and last and I'm so glad I did. It's so much easier than bottle feeding that many vicious piranhas:lol: 
You could probably feed all your kids with one lambar, and it isn't that expensive either.
I used these nipples and tubes http://www.jefferspet.com/products/lambar-feeding-outfit and a regular 5 gallon bucket.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

And no!
I love your posts and seeing cute bay goats


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Huzzah for babies!!!!!


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

margaret said:


> I did lambar this year and last and I'm so glad I did. It's so much easier than bottle feeding that many vicious
> piranhas :lol:


:slapfloor::slapfloor: Margaret, piranhas describe baby goats perfectly!! lol

I will most likely buy the lambar parts for next year, it will cut out lots of extra chore time (I am the one who feeds them almost all the time, because I am homeschooled. If my mom had to bottle feed them, let me just say she would not like to do that.......:shock

No Plumeria babies yet.

I need to head outside to milk and feed the babies again.


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

The end of kidding season didn't go as I hoped. PLumeria gave birth to twins (doe, buckling). One will have to be culled and the other sold as a pet..I will post pictures shortly.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Oh no!
What happened?!


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

The doeling has a wattle on her ear, so I am going to sell her as a pet.

The buckling does not have skin in a 3 in diameter area on his body or there *might* be a very thin layer of skin on that area covering his muscles. He also does not have good control over his hind legs, (I don't think it is normal, none of the other babies had problems with their legs). *Sigh* I really don't like culling baby animals.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Aww, poor boy.

I love the ear wattles though!!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Aww, poor baby

You could always cut off the ear wattle if you want!


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

I don't think I could really show her then even if I cut off the wattles, wouldn't she pass on the weird wattle placement by genetics, or was that just by chance?


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

Ok here is the total count:

Latte: :kidred::kidred::kidblue:
Sprinkles::kidblue::kidred:
Milkshake::kidred:
Oreo::kidred:
Sundance::kidblue::kidblue:
Gypsy::kidred::kidred:
Pudding: :kidred:
Symphonie::kidblue::kidred:
Newbie: :kidred:
Plumeria::kidblue::kidred:

Total: 17 (Doelings:11 Bucklings:6) I guess we did't do to shabby on doelings this year  The live count is 15, both doelings of Latte died, one of the mom not clearing the passage ways and the other of predators. I am not sure what I am going to do with the buckling, my mom insists on taking it to the vet ($$$), and we will go from there.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What a bunch of cuties! Sorry about the last 2.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh no...so sorry for the last two  I wonder what caused that on him?


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I don't know much about wattle genetics, but I don't see why you couldn't show her. It isn't a show DQ or defect.
If it were me I'd keep her, either with the wattles or else remove them, I really don't see anything wrong with weird wattle placements:shrug:


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

ksalvagno said:


> What a bunch of cuties! Sorry about the last 2.


 Thanks Ksalvagno!!


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

NyGoatMom said:


> Oh no...so sorry for the last two  I wonder what caused that on him?


He is going to the vet soon today.........will find out and report back!


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

Who remembers land before time?? Flancy reminds me of Ducky on that tv show!!


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

margaret said:


> I don't know much about wattle genetics, but I don't see why you couldn't show her. It isn't a show DQ or defect.
> If it were me I'd keep her, either with the wattles or else remove them, I really don't see anything wrong with weird wattle placements:shrug:


I agree, wattles shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

My little sister will be happy that she could still show her, I think we are going to remove her wattles soon.

My mom said that I could only keep 2 out of the 4 Alpine junior does. So most likely a couple of them will be for sale in a few months!

I attached a few pictures of the growing babies!! please excuse the mess!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

They're looking great!
So pretty!
I love the Cou Blanc in the second picture


----------



## LittleGoatFarms (Jan 5, 2016)

Dairy_goat said:


> Who remembers land before time?? Flancy reminds me of Ducky on that tv show!!


Haha yep yep yep yep. I love that picture!


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

I love the coloring of that first doe!


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

margaret said:


> They're looking great!
> So pretty!
> I love the Cou Blanc in the second picture


 He is for sale!  lol


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

LittleGoatFarms said:


> Haha yep yep yep yep. I love that picture!


 Thanks! My little sister used to watch the movies all the time, it was ok, just all the songs were pretty annoying and my sister used to sing them a lot. But, Ducky was a cute dinosaur! lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.


----------

